
California bans for-profit prisons and immigrant detention facilities - srameshc
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2019-10-11/california-bans-for-profit-prisons-and-immigrant-detention-facilities
======
Simulacra
I find it incredible that it took this long, but as others have noted, not
enough attention has been given to the abuse at the hands of guards, and
prison officials. There needs to be a desperate, urgent overhaul of the entire
penal system in America. We no longer see a system where it's better for ten
criminals to go free, rather than one innocent person go to prison. Innocent
and guilty alike are going to prison, and suffering inhuman conditions. Then
we expect them to magically pop out on the side of a sentence and somehow be
"reformed".

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20955103](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20955103)

